# Outdoor Auto Chatter thread....



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay well although it certainly does not look like it near me (I hve 2 feet of snow outside right now) Spring is on it's way....
I am trying to figure out how everyone wants to run this outdoor auto grow...I figured we cld kick some suggestions around and see what's what. 
Do you guys and gals want to do individual or a group Grow Journal and shld it be posted in the GJ section or wld it be better to submit the threads in here the outdoor section? I hve no outdoor area to grow in but I am very interested in seeing how everyone does with autos outdoors.  I think a cpl things we shld definitely require are the location of the grow...not specifics but maybe city, state and the strains you are growing...I say the location because part of the fun will be to see how the autos do in different areas with different amounts of sunlight.  
Anyone hve anything to add??


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

sounds good to me..I figure mine will go outside in april...I need to pop those seeds soon...get them sturdy and big enough to go outside in this weather...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

I've decided on a basic plan, assuming I don't sell my house in the meantime.  I have 5 HBD fem beans.  I'm going to plant one every 3 weeks starting now (the first has popped but it's in the box because overnight temps are going to be in the low 40s for the next week and 60s daytime).  

I've already calculated the total daylight hours each plant will receive assuming a 10 week grow.  We'll call my location Miami.  Daylight hours for me is sunset - sunrise, I got the numbers from that daylight calculator link I posted in the other thread.  From total daylight hours, it's easy to calculate average daylight hours from each plant :hubba:.  In round numbers, each plant will receive an average of 30 more minutes of daylight per day than the one before.  The 5th plant will have received an average 13.5 hours/day which is 1.5 hours more sunlight/day than the first.  All of this assumes I get 5 out of 5 females :hubba:.

I was going to post my grow table - that's why I wanted to see if the HTML table tags worked (they don't) so I'll put up a screenshot of my excel worksheet as soon as I figure out how.

Because of my "Miami" location, I decided spring/summer was not going to be a good time for plants in the ground.  When the rain starts in the spring, the bugs and frogs and slugs and all of God's other crawly creatures come out of the ground hungry.  Combined with the almost daily rains and the 95 degree temps, no edible plants grow at that time of year, IME.  Even so, without a house sale and assuming 5 fem plants, the last will pop 5 May and finish 14 July (assuming 10 weeks).

Comments?  Thoughts?  I've been busy :hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 11, 2010)

I was thinking about it. Got plenty of spots to do it. 
I just dont trust these autos. I think one will regenerate and sprout a field worth if not careful. 

I got one growing using sunlight all day. Then just a couple cfls for a few hours after sunset. Over 19inch RRF going, just a hair under 20. And thats through dual glass, ray blocking quality windows. She loves that sunshine. I believe outside in pure sunshine youll really have something good going on. Cause they will be done before the intense heat of July/August.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Because of my "Miami" location,
> 
> Comments?  Thoughts?  I've been busy :hubba:




Im in 2 feet of snow and you wanna toss around a Miami location?
My comment and thoughts would get me banned.


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I've decided on a basic plan, assuming I don't sell my house in the meantime.  I have 5 HBD fem beans.  I'm going to plant one every 3 weeks starting now (the first has popped but it's in the box because overnight temps are going to be in the low 40s for the next week and 60s daytime).
> 
> I've already calculated the total daylight hours each plant will receive assuming a 10 week grow.  We'll call my location Miami.  Daylight hours for me is sunset - sunrise, I got the numbers from that daylight calculator link I posted in the other thread.  From total daylight hours, it's easy to calculate average daylight hours from each plant :hubba:.  In round numbers, each plant will receive an average of 30 more minutes of daylight per day than the one before.  The 5th plant will have received an average 13.5 hours/day which is 1.5 hours more sunlight/day than the first.  All of this assumes I get 5 out of 5 females :hubba:.
> 
> ...



Holy crap Art...I thought this was going to be a simple outdoor auto grow and you went all *aplaisia...*


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Im in 2 feet of snow and you wanna toss around a Miami location?
> My comment and thoughts would get me banned.



I am right there with you my friend...over 2 feet sitting outside my door...I can't wait to retire and move to AZ....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

Nope, HL .  With the snowbirds in town, the house for sale and the houses on each side of me for sale, combined with my determination to participate in MP Outdoor Auto Palooza 2010, factoring in the spring and summer weather and bugs and critters, recognizing all the while the amount of time I have on my hands, this was the only possible outcome .

I still have a little extra time - I say we lobby subcool and mzjilly to come up with some top-notch auto strains!  It's time the world saw the potential of these incredible little plants :hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 11, 2010)

Be a good idea to lobby subcool about that Art.
Way D-S exploded on the scene with autos, has to be tons of loot there. Have them for a nice price, might not be able to keep up with demand.


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nope, HL .  With the snowbirds in town, the house for sale and the houses on each side of me for sale, combined with my determination to participate in MP Outdoor Auto Palooza 2010, factoring in the spring and summer weather and bugs and critters, recognizing all the while the amount of time I have on my hands, this was the only possible outcome .
> 
> I still have a little extra time - I say we lobby subcool and mzjilly to come up with some top-notch auto strains!  It's time the world saw the potential for of these incredible plants :hubba:



Art sounds good to me...we can use all the data we can get. Start them when you want...you know your area. Oh and I second that idea about getting subcool to create an auto strain...that wld be sweet...it almost gves me wood....


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Be a good idea to lobby subcool about that Art.
> Way D-S exploded on the scene with autos, has to be tons of loot there. Have them for a nice price, might not be able to keep up with demand.



You are so right Spear....I wld like to see a very hvy sat auto strain...big time trippy high...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You are so right Spear....I wld like to see a very hvy sat auto strain...big time trippy high...



We have a plan!!


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> We have a plan!!



I just asked him in his c99 thread...I wld love to grow a subcool auto...  I wld be happy to beta test any beans also....:hubba:

Imagine a trippin ballz auto...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm planning on starting a few short stuff #1 seeds in mid may in my tent, then sticking outside when they get a few set of leaves on em. i feel like i want to get em outside when there is more sunlight, rather then waiting until the days get really short. nothing too special about my plan lol, unlike yours art  I say we just start one big grow journal and all post pics every week or two of our plants progress.

I have to agree with spearchucker, i could see these guys just taking over an entire field if left to grow unattended (assuming you get males/hermies)


----------



## 420benny (Feb 12, 2010)

My plans are half done. I am doing my own gj, but I will gladly post here, too. We are in this together. So far, I am going to put my 3 Easy Riders in 15-20 gal. smart pots. I want to do a run of one of my autos inside for a seed run. I want pollen from it to hit the ERs outside for more beans. I am on a time crunch. Veggie garden starting time is upon me and my place is all torn up finishing my remodel and grow room build.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

well as of now, I don't think I'll be able to play...unless I get called back to work in the next few weeks I just can't justify spending money on seeds right now, If I lived alone maybe....lol...but she see's all the seeds I have, and won't understand why I need more, when I have so many...lol..If I get back to work in time, or stumble onto some money I'll join up...otherwise I will have to live through you guys...I was really wanting to let the world see what this MI climate would do for auto's...but maybe someone else will do it if I can't.

Hopefully the boss calls quick!  Or I land this union job I interview with next week.


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> well as of now, I don't think I'll be able to play...unless I get called back to work in the next few weeks I just can't justify spending money on seeds right now, If I lived alone maybe....lol...but she see's all the seeds I have, and won't understand why I need more, when I have so many...lol..If I get back to work in time, or stumble onto some money I'll join up...otherwise I will have to live through you guys...I was really wanting to let the world see what this MI climate would do for auto's...but maybe someone else will do it if I can't.
> 
> Hopefully the boss calls quick!  Or I land this union job I interview with next week.



I hope things turn around for you brother....to bad you don't live near Spear...he did an awesome job breeding for seeds and has a ton of auto seeds.  I hve the beans just nowhere to grow them outdoors...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

want my address....lol...I'll meet you 1/2 way, once in the spring and once in the fall..........we'll split it 50/50.

LOL...I'm just kidding before you guys get all freaked out....lol aint trying to hook up!


----------



## chamberlaindavidd (Feb 17, 2010)

Anybody have any idea how well these Auto's do in desert specifically High Desert country? I should have a few seed left over from my indoor grow and MORE then enough room to plant outside but at the cost of these seeds lol am leery of just throwing seeds away to high temps and incredible low humidity. but If it's even reasonably feasible to grow in an area like mine i would love to try my hand at out door auto's.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 17, 2010)

Howdy CD! Can you start a few inside now to get/ make some beans? Then, you can experiment all over with the free beans. If so, that will take the worry off losing precious beans you bought.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Chamberlain...nobody here has alot of experience with what the auto's will do outdoors, in different climates.  This is kind of the reason for this thread is that Hammy (our resident auto guru) had the idea to get a bunch of us to try it in different parts of the country to see how they will do.

So with that being said, if you'd like to join in and document your grow for your temperate region we would all like to know the outcome.

This is still in the planning stage but everyone figured it would be a good reference for future auto growers to see how well they grow in different regions, and climates.  I would hope that you could spare a few beans in the name of science....lol...but understand if you don't want to.


----------



## MichiganDude (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright, I'm in.  Just visited Attitude, and ordered me some Lowlife Automatic AK47xDiesel beans.  If I can get my lights set up, I'll probably do a quick grow indoors to produce some seed, but I'm gonna save some to put in my veggie garden.  My outdoor probably won't get started until end of May.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet MD! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## FUM (Feb 20, 2010)

It seems to me that most outdoor/greenhouse issues would be the same for most all MJ plants except for times of harvest. Then you'd drop down to harvest and drying section. I would to see how every one's MJ is doing. If there a way to get or give advice on outdoor MJ, keep it all in one spot.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 20, 2010)

I decided to try and grow for seeds outside. I dropped 5 auto AK47 seeds in water earlier today. I thought I'd drop the other 5 in two weeks along with some more fem auto white russians to fill up the tent as well. I'm gona use the outdoors for pollinating a female to try to make my own auto AK47 seends like HIE and BigFunGirl did. I'm glad to see a couple others here with the same plan. I'm sorta tired of paying for seeds.


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I decided to try and grow for seeds outside. I dropped 5 auto AK47 seeds in water earlier today. I thought I'd drop the other 5 in two weeks along with some more fem auto white russians to fill up the tent as well. I'm gona use the outdoors for pollinating a female to try to make my own auto AK47 seends like HIE and BigFunGirl did. I'm glad to see a couple others here with the same plan. I'm sorta tired of paying for seeds.



It makes the most sense....especially with high priced auto beans...one good seed run and you cld hve hundreds of beans and be set...even if you selectively pollinate a bud or two and wind up with 30-40 beans you wld be set for a while....


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I decided to try and grow for seeds outside. I dropped 5 auto AK47 seeds in water earlier today. I thought I'd drop the other 5 in two weeks along with some more fem auto white russians to fill up the tent as well. I'm gona use the outdoors for pollinating a female to try to make my own auto AK47 seends like HIE and BigFunGirl did. I'm glad to see a couple others here with the same plan. I'm sorta tired of paying for seeds.



Do any of you see this as "irresponsible"?... "auto" and "fem" pollen floating around the country, neighborhood??? Pollen can travel for _miles_!

 Or are we so wrapped up in our own world, as to not care about others?.. 
Not _everyone_ is a fan of those .._less than optimal_ genetics.
 I would be more than a little 'pissed' if they pollinated my outdoor crop.

PLEASE... if you're going to insist on 'chucking pollen', at least do it in a manner as to not poison others medicine.. "please".

OHC, don't take this as directed solely at you, or at you as an an individual. I'm addressing the entire .._"fem/auto" crowd._


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 21, 2010)

Well Hick, since you've used that phrase "pollen chuckers" before - please take the time to explain just what it means. I assumed based on your earlier comments some weeks ago referencing 4u2s post, that you were referring to people "creating" their own strains by crossing others genetics and renaming them and passing them out before they were proven and stabilized. I didn't see anyone dissing HIE in his autos for seeds thread - I recall it was done similarly. 
I also PMed you asking if I was being naive realizing that you had some experience in seed breeding. I assumed you were to busy to respond and would get around to me when you could .... so imagine my surprise this AM when you took the time to respond here with a statement that to consider such a thing is being somehow selfish and irresponsible? OH MY. I seriously doubt that smack dab in the middle of 35+ miles of city I am going to affect you or any outdoor medical growers harvest in a state without medical marijuana laws...... But for the sake of discussion, please enlighten us on how we can do this safely and respectfully. I am open to suggestions keeping in mind that my goal is to produce seeds for my personal use.


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Well Hick, since you've used that phrase "pollen chuckers" before - please take the time to explain just what it means. I assumed based on your earlier comments some weeks ago referencing 4u2s post, that you were referring to people "creating" their own strains by crossing others genetics and renaming them and passing them out before they were proven and stabilized. I didn't see anyone dissing HIE in his autos for seeds thread - I recall it was done similarly.
> I also PMed you asking if I was being naive realizing that you had some experience in seed breeding. I assumed you were to busy to respond and would get around to me when you could .... so imagine my surprise this AM when you took the time to respond here with a statement that to consider such a thing is being somehow selfish and irresponsible? OH MY. I seriously doubt that smack dab in the middle of 35+ miles of city I am going to affect you or any outdoor medical growers harvest in a state without medical marijuana laws...... But for the sake of discussion, please enlighten us on how we can do this safely and respectfully. I am open to suggestions keeping in mind that my goal is to produce seeds for my personal use.



ahhh...OHC! 'twas you   I deleted the message and simply forgot who sent it.  I even asked another poster in pm if it was her, asking. I'm sorry. 
   If you're going to make seeds, simply isolate the males, "select" a good one,(one with the traits you desire), collect pollen, and selectively pollinate your 'choice' female. 
Allowing 'any' pollen to freely float around the country is irresponsible "IMO".  
Femmed and auto is even worse, "IMO" possibly injecting those characteristics into someone/anyone elses grow. 
  35 miles of city or 35 million acres of forest, the results are the same, "if" it unknowingly and unwanted invades someone elses grow. 
as for "pollen chuckers".. I consider myself one. Occasional f1 hybrids, or a seed run to keep something of a specific strain around. Not unlike you're wanting to do now.
Anyone making seeds, that is not serious and/or very dedicated and educated the subject. ...not trying to 'create' a strain.. pollen chuckers


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

I have seeded every strain I have ever bought.  (however I don't use fems or auto's) but I agree that to just let pollen fly to do the job is not the right way of doing things.  I have always had isolated pollen and pollinated just a branch of plants.  I have unfortunately found a rogue male here and there over the yrs, one that I missed or had forgotten about...and yes it sucks when you find all your sensi bud is not sensi!


----------



## AutoFems Rule !! (Mar 3, 2010)

Gonna give it a try up here in New England !!


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

AutoFems Rule !! said:
			
		

> Gonna give it a try up here in New England !!



Cool Bro...what strain are you thinking of growing?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

mmm wish i could participate in this sounds like fun, i won't lie though i am eager to see what an auto ak can do outdoors.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 4, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> Do any of you see this as "irresponsible"?... "auto" and "fem" pollen floating around the country, neighborhood??? Pollen can travel for _miles_!
> 
> Or are we so wrapped up in our own world, as to not care about others?..
> Not _everyone_ is a fan of those .._less than optimal_ genetics.
> ...



Them be some fightin words.
You wake up and see a grown male auto in a paint shaker in your front yard. It was me, tossin pollen all over your place.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 4, 2010)

:watchplant:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

i would look for hicks property and put a male auto ak right by his best female lololol just kidding hick keep it low guys


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 4, 2010)

"THIS IS MY NIGHTMARE" - Hick


......................


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 11, 2010)

Does an indoor-outdoor grow count? I'm very happy with the results of growing plants directly into my rolling 4 cu ft garden cart. I haven't tried it with autos yet. But in my climate (more arid, hotter than ChamberlainDavidd's) of low desert, nothing with a broadleaf can survive outside once summer temps hit. 

However, by utilizing a rolling cart, I can move the plants to partial shade, and mist them to cool them off. They seem to be able to handle the heat with some TLC and toughening up, gradually, but just not the direct desert sun. 

I'd really like to participate in this grow if my convoluted way of growing "outdoors" would be acceptable. 

My current autos are nearing harvest and have been outside daily, and the main colas are the width of a Redbull can. There's sure something good about what Hick calls "That giant metal halide in the sky." 

I'm attaching a picture of my rolling cart to see what you all think. May I share my experiences with my next auto grow here, or just keep it to my own grow journal?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice autos, MM .  Post away, I'm going to!

Here's my outdoor Himalaya Blue Diesel - a mighty 4 inch, 4 week old plant :hubba:.

Considering the temps it's seen, I think it looks pretty good .  Overnight temps from 40s and 50s (most of the time) to 70s, daytime temps 50s (much of the time) to 70s.  




I'm not going to do a gj, I'll just post a few pics here if it's ok.  I haven't decided whether I'm going to do any more outside plants this year.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the Himalaya Blue Diesel. Have you smoked any of that yet? 

Red Green show was cool.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I like the Himalaya Blue Diesel. Have you smoked any of that yet?
> 
> Red Green show was cool.



Yes, we're smoking partially dried, not-yet-cured HBD and love it.  I think I like it better than RRF and my wife definitely likes it better.

Keep yer stick on the ice


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 11, 2010)

I just ordered Russian Rocket Fuel fems from Attitude. I am extremely happy with the White Dwarf autos I got from them, and the smoke is very potent. I'm excited about trying a new auto strain!


----------



## proto (Feb 23, 2011)

i just chopped a rrf that i seeded and got about 100 seeds i'm also crossing the rrf with pandora ,blue himalaya diesel,fast bud,speed devil 2,la bella afrodita and automaria 2 witch is supposed to be an auto sativa.i'm gonna start some rrf inside in a few weeks and self a couple fems for seeds. i think i'm just gonna grow a bunch of these crosses outdoor this summer and see what we get.i'll keep a journal on some of them and get plenty of pics. very pleased with the rrf so far smell 9 taste 5(just dry no cure)potency 7.not great for pain relief but great for appetite and mood relaxed but not too spacey.  highly worthy for a very low maintenance plant.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

Dam....wish the outdoor auto group grow thread was still here....I guess it got lost in the crash....


----------



## vdog (Feb 23, 2011)

im doing 30 or so hbd and mi5 outdoors very soon


----------



## RottenTreat (Feb 24, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> im doing 30 or so hbd and mi5 outdoors very soon



Ill also be starting a few Mi5 outdoors in a couple weeks!


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well I am planning on growing potentially 10 Onyx in northern Michigan. I'm not 100% sure what time I want to get them in but I have a location in mind. I am planning on starting them a couple weeks early under my hps lamp just so I know they are getting a good start. I am also planning on chucking some pollen and hoping that onyx is a stable strain so I can give it another shot some time in the future.


----------



## isoman234 (Feb 24, 2011)

I was hoping I would be able to get two harvest out of the onyx. The first being where I pollinate them with the male onyx and the second I was thinking about trying and breeding them with some jilly bean that I had picked up. Tell me what you guys thing about this?


----------



## proto (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm hoping for two crops as well one from may to july and one from june to august.i also plan to try an auto x reg cross just for s&g.


----------



## yuanyelss (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 5 HBD FEM beans. I want one plant every 3 weeks from now (the first time a pop-up but it is temporary in the box, because the overnight low will be 40 to 60 during the day for the next week)...


----------



## Mountain209man (Mar 18, 2011)

anybody tried the short stuff SUPER CALI HAZE? they claim u can harvest 8-9oz off of 1 autoflowering plant which finishes in 100-120 days. i just got my seeds anybody got a head start on me?


----------



## fishboybug (Mar 25, 2011)

hey guys, thinking of trying my first outdoor grow this year and was wondering how much sunlight do the plants need.  i will be planting a cross of rrf and haze auto.  i would really like to plant them in my yard but my neighbors are too close and i'm afraid the smell will travel.  i do have woods behind my house but i think the plants won't get any direct light.  will they do ok from indirect light from the sun or do they need several hours of full sun?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2011)

fishboybug said:
			
		

> hey guys, thinking of trying my first outdoor grow this year and was wondering how much sunlight do the plants need. i will be planting a cross of rrf and haze auto. i would really like to plant them in my yard but my neighbors are too close and i'm afraid the smell will travel. i do have woods behind my house but i think the plants won't get any direct light. will they do ok from indirect light from the sun or do they need several hours of full sun?


 
Last summer I grew some Hindu Kush autos outside that got maybe 4 hrs direct light..all the rest day was shaded...ya cant beat the sun..even on a cloudy day:aok:...as for the smell..try planting some marigold in and around them..I hear that works well..I wish ya best of luck..take care and be safe

:ciao:  *Hampster*..What can Brown do *4u*:spit:...not sure what Im gonna have outside yet  but I will tell ya it will be Nice..Good thread :48:


----------



## Locked (Mar 25, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Last summer I grew some Hindu Kush autos outside that got maybe 4 hrs direct light..all the rest day was shaded...ya cant beat the sun..even on a cloudy day:aok:...as for the smell..try planting some marigold in and around them..I hear that works well..I wish ya best of luck..take care and be safe
> 
> :ciao:  *Hampster*..What can Brown do *4u*:spit:...not sure what Im gonna have outside yet  but I will tell ya it will be Nice..Good thread :48:



I forgot about this thread...one year old...anybody heard from lowrydergrower775?? This thread made me think about him...hope he is okay. I hate it when our peeps go missing...


----------



## fishboybug (Mar 26, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Last summer I grew some Hindu Kush autos outside that got maybe 4 hrs direct light..all the rest day was shaded...ya cant beat the sun..even on a cloudy day:aok:...as for the smell..try planting some marigold in and around them..I hear that works well..I wish ya best of luck..take care and be safe


 
thanks for the info


----------



## Irish (Apr 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Dam....wish the outdoor auto group grow thread was still here....I guess it got lost in the crash....


 
start another one hammy. if you do, it will build fast. very fast. that was a very good classic bro. alls you can do is rebuild. but an outdoor HL thread right now will bring on the masses brother. 

the wife, eLL, did her first grow this winter with two autos. one of bennys er x rrf, that he speaks of here on pg1 about making that cross , and an auto ak47 crossed by ohc. 

she did a real nice job on those, and now wants to do them outdoors this summer, also. its getting close to beating up the gardens here. :hubba: peace...


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2011)

so are we gonna do a outdoor auto grow or what.. i'm ready. started 5 masterlow seeds 2 days ago and have a crap load of RRF seeds i can start


----------



## oldsman (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in.I've got 3 Super Cali Haze beans in germ.2 will go in 3-5 gal buckets and 1 will go in the ground.I'll start 2 more after these get going.Bucket plants will be in FFOF and the 1 in the ground will be in my other mix.Can't wait.


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 2, 2011)

will be popin my super cali hAZE in couple weeks due 2 bad weather an not wanting 2gamble with these. I have 1 lowlife(mix seed) 1 onyx and 4 local grown autos outside right now. will post pics when worth the time


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2011)

so are we gonna start a new thread for outdoor auto's so ppl wanting to watch the grow don't have to read thru all the chatter in this one?


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have any AUTOs seeds. I am currently growing outdoor a flowering Bubblegum that might go back to reveg., i just got a Larry OG clone that i will put outdoors as well, and have 1 seed of Blueberry that will of course go outdoor. Not sure what i will be using for soil, two choices are happy frog and ocean forest, both from fox farms i think...Point is...I would love to get in on the journal you guys do... if i fit under requirements of course.


----------



## oldsman (Apr 10, 2011)

Let's get the game on.I have 2 of 3 Super Cali Haze little ones I'm babying into adulthood.The first 1 is 6 days above dirt and the 2nd is only 3 days above dirt.The plant in the top bucket is a 13 day old Blue Widow and the bottom bucket is the oldest SCH.


----------



## oldsman (Apr 24, 2011)

This thing is taking off .It's in the sun during the morning then catches some shade for a few hours after noon time then finally more sun from about 3pm till dark.I let her sit in the night air for a bit then put her in my shed under cfls till morning.She is right at the 3 week mark and will probaly be over 12 inches by this evening.


----------

